# First Root Attempt...



## billyk (Jul 17, 2012)

I've had a VZW GNex stock now since the beginning of the year. JB is just too much of a draw for me and VZW may take forever to do their OTA. I figured it was time.









So I got WugFresh's app last night, ran into some issues and ran out of time to futz with it. Here's what happened.

- When I went to select the device, the "closest" selection was "LTE Custom ICS ROM". Well, actually I don't have a "custom" anything, but it appeared to be the closest right answer, so I chose it. What this the right choice for a stock VZW GNex'er?

- I was told by a friend to use Titanium BU before doing anything to be safe. But the "root" process in WugFresh says it'll wipe all data, and Titanium needs to be rooted. Sort of a Catch 22 from my noobie perspective.

- The WugFresh Backup + Restore button has a slew of options, so I started with "Create Android Backup File". This rebooted and phone, and hung right there - did not progress.  Something I did wroing??

- Should I do the NanDroid Backup option as well?

- Is Vicious JB ROM the best to start off with?

I'd like to take a run at it later today again.
Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks!
-bk


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

You should back up your SD card then follow this guide.

http://wiki.rootzwiki.com/Samsung_Galaxy_Nexus_%28toro%29

I recommend bugless beast.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Fastboot + Unlocking + Root are so easy on the GN, there's no reason to use an automated tool. The hardest part is drivers, beyond that you're golden.


----------



## bluesrph85 (Jul 15, 2012)

billyk said:


> I've had a VZW GNex stock now since the beginning of the year. JB is just too much of a draw for me and VZW may take forever to do their OTA. I figured it was time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe wigs can return your phone to bone stock, just keep the SD (in windows, when you click on the gnex as a drive SD is everything in " internal storage") backed up on pc. Right after unlocking and rooting go into clockworkmod or twerp, whichever recovery you're using and choose backup. That's what's known as "making a nandroid" and is a full image of your phone at the time. Now you can go back to that if flashing messes up big time.

Now, for a recommendation I would say click on the VZW dev sub forum in here and go to the jelly belly 3.6 thread. First post are instructions for after you root and I can't say enough good things about this ROM. Very fast, very stable stock jelly bean ROM. Hit up #4ndr01d on irc (link in that post) with any questions

Good luck

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bluesrph85 (Jul 15, 2012)

Also, just read your post again, hit up the irc link and they can help you with the wugs part too

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## billyk (Jul 17, 2012)

Amazing, fast responses. 
A community like this makes it way more reassuring that if things bork, I've got a safety net.
Thanks guys!


----------



## bluesrph85 (Jul 15, 2012)

Good luck, I spend way more time customizing than using lately, haha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

billyk said:


> I've had a VZW GNex stock now since the beginning of the year. JB is just too much of a draw for me and VZW may take forever to do their OTA. I figured it was time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 well I frequently use that tool and what u should have done when it asked u was to put the software your phone was on witch should be 4.0.4 and than the second step was to do an android backup along with a data/media backup that way everything is backed up. Now u can unlock and root the phone once your in the os you will be rooted and and unlock witch grants you permission to install root apps and grant, now u can connect back to the wugz toolkit and restore your data/media and wait cause it does take a while. again when your in the os you can use titanium backup to backup your app/data and later use this to restore all your info to new roms. The next step is to install ROM manager from play store and flash cwm and your ready to install roms.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

I just did the same a couple weeks back.

I used the toolkit on XDA for our GNex and simply followed its directions to the T.

For JB roms, I've used Vicious roms and they've been great and just today I've started using the CM10 nightly rom... so far so good. Before I flash any rom I read a lot, if not all of the forum. Especially the last 5 or more pages. Usually answers any questions about stability or bug fixes, etc.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Actually if you just push clockwork/twrp on there and flash a rom through it you'll get root that way.


----------



## billyk (Jul 17, 2012)

superchunkwii said:


> I just did the same a couple weeks back.
> 
> I used the toolkit on XDA for our GNex and simply followed its directions to the T.
> 
> For JB roms, I've used Vicious roms and they've been great and just today I've started using the CM10 nightly rom... so far so good. Before I flash any rom I read a lot, if not all of the forum. Especially the last 5 or more pages. Usually answers any questions about stability or bug fixes, etc.


Is this the toolkit you are referring to?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1672708

Thanks!
-bk


----------



## billyk (Jul 17, 2012)

Update:
I had a little time last night and tried WugFresh's wonderful toolkit. At first, I was not starting at square 1: prior to installing drivers, I was trying to do the provided backup and of course that wouldn't work! Once I figured that out, I stepped through the WugFresh Toolkit process and two validation points just didn't work on my PC (Validating ADB setup and validating Fastboot) - so I just continued. Then the reboot didn't work via the Toolkit - so I did that manually. I just wasn't confident that things were going right, so I stopped right there.

Here's the deal for me: I'd certainly *like* to have JB, and Wug's Toolkit looks like the perfect fix for me - simple/quick. I know I could go through other instructions that are far more lengthy/involved, but I when I catch myself spending an inordinate amount of time on this, I just say f**k it, I really like my GNex just the way it is.









For now, I've punted!


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Sounds like all you need are the correct drivers.

And $.02, learn to do it the right way so you don't come back a month later after you've softbricked and have no idea how to use fastboot to get yourself out of a pickle.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

My sig.
Use it and you can backup your apps even...
I think wugs finally implemented that...
But totally agreed with the above.
I see far too many posts "OMG my phone is broken forever =[ returning to verizonomgsad =[) where I could have sent them:

```
fastboot flash boot boot.img
```
for example...and they'd know what it meant...and their phone would be booting in 10 seconds.


----------



## billyk (Jul 17, 2012)

While I feel hesitant, based on my recent experience and my lack of interest in spending *too* much time, I am still quite driven to getting this done. Jubakuba's guide looks straightforward and understandable. If I get the time this evening, I just may give it a go again.

Thanks to everyone here for the ongoing support!


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

I used this toolkit to restore to stock after a borked JB install. The toolkit will download & install adb drivers, restore to stock, root, and everything else you'll ever need. Backup everything from your sdcard that you want to keep before using the toolkit. The Team EOS JB rom is excellent, btw.


----------



## billyk (Jul 17, 2012)

sublimaze said:


> I used this toolkit to restore to stock after a borked JB install. The toolkit will download & install adb drivers, restore to stock, root, and everything else you'll ever need. Backup everything from your sdcard that you want to keep before using the toolkit. The Team EOS JB rom is excellent, btw.


Thanks!
-bk


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

I also used the toolkit sublimaze linked, well the Verizon Gnex version. I've also switched to the CM10 nightly rom. Works great!

Also, I guess I missed it, but both of those were for the Sprint Gnex. Do you have sprint or verizon?


----------



## ashclepdia (Oct 10, 2011)

superchunkwii said:


> I also used the toolkit sublimaze linked, well the Verizon Gnex version. I've also switched to the CM10 nightly rom. Works great!
> 
> Also, I guess I missed it, but both of those were for the Sprint Gnex. Do you have sprint or verizon?


definitly, once he gets rooted and unlocked ( should just used fastboot commands, would have been done already














) should definitely flash cm10 nightly, then just update superuser.binary from within superuser app, and proceed to enjoy JB


----------



## billyk (Jul 17, 2012)

superchunkwii said:


> I also used the toolkit sublimaze linked, well the Verizon Gnex version. I've also switched to the CM10 nightly rom. Works great!
> 
> Also, I guess I missed it, but both of those were for the Sprint Gnex. Do you have sprint or verizon?


I have a VZW Gnex. I noticed that the link was for Sprint. Do you know where the VZW version is?

On another front, I just finished reading Jubakuba's "Ultimate" pages. Now that's great stuff! I read everthing in that Guide and I can now say that I now have a basic understanding of what unlock/root/ROM install is all about. THANKS FOR THAT!

While I *was* thinking of punting on this, I am now actually psych'ed to give this a try later!
Wish me luck!


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

Here's the toolkit I used.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1400871

I had a little trouble with drivers at first, but that was my fault I think as I didn't have USB debugging turned on and then it only recognized if I plugged the usb to phone first then into computer.

But then it all went as smooth as buttah.

Remember to back up everything on your SD card as unlocking will wipe it all away.


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

The toolkit that I linked earlier works for Verizon GNex too. Scroll down to the screenshots, you will see.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## billyk (Jul 17, 2012)

Update:
I don't have a lot of time to dedicate to rooting, but I remain interesting in getting it right. All three methods (WugFresh, Galaxy Nexus Toolkit V7.5, and JubaKuba's Ultimate Guide) did not work for me. I tried multiple times on two different computers. I like JubaKuba's approach best so far, as it's more "manual" - I can see what's happening.

With JubaKuba's approach, the drivers seem to install just fine, but when I go to do the backup using the adb backup -apk -noshared -all -nosystem command, the command doesn't execute the program. Maybe the drivers are not really installed? The other two methods do not progress beyond this point either, but since they are automated, it's hard to see what exactly is failing.

I do wipes and reboots between attempts so as not to complicate matters. In Device Manager, the ADB looks perfectly installed. But the backup command from the Ultimate Guide does nothing.

So then, I'd wipe/reboot and re-try another approach. Then I try a different machine. Yikes!

Maybe the universe is telling me that I should be happy with my non-rooted phone!


----------



## billyk (Jul 17, 2012)

I was using a prior version of Galaxy Nexus Toolkit.
Now trying version 7.5.
I'll report back.


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

Do you have the android sdk on your computer?

If you have windows plug your phone in hit start then in the search or run box type cmd hit enter. A terminal window will pop up. In there type adb devices hit enter.

If you have drivers and adb setup it should show your gnex serial number.

Also on the phone under settings > development you need the USB debugging box checked. That might be your problem.

Manually rooting is way easy once you have all the tools set up and IMO its the only way to go.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## billyk (Jul 17, 2012)

HeadCheese:
Don't currently have the SDK installed.

I started the Galaxy Nexus Toolkit 7.5. Drivers indicate that they are installed successfully. But, when I connect my GNex, it never gets recognized. The instructions say to review the manual procedure. That'll be my next step - when I get the time!


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Type "adb devices" to see if your phone is recognized by ADB...it should show a string of #'s.
Also, take note that your phone needs to be booted up and settings>developer settings>usb debugging should be enabled.


----------



## billyk (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks Jubakuba - I did that. No dice.

I went back to trying other methods, even tried a different machine. Still can't get past the drivers.
I had some success with a toolkit from an XDA dev, but when I connected my GNex, it wasn't recognized, even though his app indicated all is well with the drivers.

Looks like JB is not in the cards for me right now!


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

billyk said:


> Thanks Jubakuba - I did that. No dice.
> 
> I went back to trying other methods, even tried a different machine. Still can't get past the drivers.
> I had some success with a toolkit from an XDA dev, but when I connected my GNex, it wasn't recognized, even though his app indicated all is well with the drivers.
> ...


Don't use toolkits.

Here are the drivers I use. Official Samsung drivers. I wouldn't have it any other way. http://www.samsung.com/us/support/owners/product/SCH-I515MSAVZW#
Then, install the SDK. Just do it. Let's not dick around with toolkits when the process is straight forward with official tools.
Navigate to platform-tools (probably C:/Android/SDK/platform-tools/)
Shift-Right Click and "open command window here"
type "adb devices" and hit enter. Your phone should show up. If not, we'll go from there to manually tell windows what driver to use.


----------



## Steve.G (Sep 7, 2011)

Couple things - I know for sure the WugFresh kit works, I have a buddy that uses it. It's great for convenience and all that. Could I give you a piece of advice, however? Download setup and use the SDK. Learn to do it manually (really it's pretty easy, even I can do it). You get to know what the toolkit is actually doing, and how to handle it if something doesn't go quite right. I wouldn't call you a n00b for using to toolkit, but overall, it's a pretty easy process to do things manually and it serves the purpose of finer control as well as being an educational experience.

As to drivers: I've had some trouble with them under Win7, the drivers I eventually found that worked were the PDANet ones. Multiple phone/computer reboots may be required, and don't forget to turn on USB Debugging on your device (under developer options).

Finally, if you still run into trouble, you could always boot an Ubuntu LiveCD/DVD/USB installation, set up the SDK there and forget the silliness that is Windows Device Drivers.







- but I bet you can get the driver thing figured out.


----------



## billyk (Jul 17, 2012)

ERIFNOMI:
Will give it a go this evening and I'll post back.

Steve G:
I tried WegFresh multiple times, with no results. Your SDK advice sounds like ERIFNOMI's. I'll try it.

Thanks guys!


----------



## billyk (Jul 17, 2012)

ERIFNOMI:
Bingo! I am there.
Next step(s)?


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

billyk said:


> ERIFNOMI:
> Bingo! I am there.
> Next step(s)?


fastboot oem unlock
etc. etc.
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12013-how-to-step-by-step-oem-unlock-and-root/


----------



## billyk (Jul 17, 2012)

ERIFNOMI:
First off, thanks again for getting me past that driver roadblock!

I looked at your link, and although I am a noob, I thought that backing up would be the best next step (correct me if I am wrong here). Jubakuba has similar manual unlocking/rooting instructions but his instructions follow-up driver installation with backing up - which, given my track record here, might be a good idea!

Won't get to this until later today (damn job!), but I welcome your input.
-bk


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

If you haven't unlocked yet...
Backup.

If you don't pull the files [just use your PC's file manager...drag and drop. Potentially in small pieces if it throws errors or hangs up while you try to transfer everything at once] you'll lose your SDcard.
And if you don't run the backup command through ADB you'll lose your AppData (which Google supposedly backs up...but their backup seems to miss quite a bit...at least from what I experienced a year or two ago. I haven't let google backup/restore in a long time.)


----------



## billyk (Jul 17, 2012)

Trying now...


----------



## billyk (Jul 17, 2012)

ADB back up successful!

Do I now need to manually backup my "Internal Storage" area, or did this back up capture everything?


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Yeah, the command I listed says -nostorage I believe or something similar.
Do it manually.


----------



## billyk (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks! I will. I actually have very little on the "SDCARD" area that I want. Just some pix.
I really want to start from scratch with Jelly Bean, so I am not really interested in keep game scores or app settings.

Sincere thanks to everyone who patiently helped me so far, especially JubaKuba and ERIFNOMI.
-bk


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

fastboot oem unlock
fastboot flash recovery recovery.img 
flash custom rom from custom recovery
??
profit

http://wiki.cyanogenmod.com/wiki/Fastboot

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

My advice is learn how to do it without the toolkit.


----------



## billyk (Jul 17, 2012)

I Am Marino said:


> My advice is learn how to do it without the toolkit.


Agreed. With the help of others here, I have come to understand this.
Everything is ready for unlook, root and ROM install.
Just need the time - maybe later this week.


----------



## billyk (Jul 17, 2012)

JubaKuba,
Back from vacation, ready to continue. I tried running the adb command last night to see if everything is still set up - which it is. I read ahead in your Ultimate Guide and everything looks totally understandable, so I should be good to go this evening. In reviewing some other threads, some questions have surfaced on related topics:

- Do I need to install the JB bootloader as a part of this process? If so, how?
- If I wanted/needed to return to stock, how would I do that? I don't care if I need to manually install my apps, and I don't need to hold onto any app data - I travel light!

Thanks for your ongoing support/assistance!
-bk


----------



## billyk (Jul 17, 2012)

Man - I ran into all sorts of issues - but I got through the process. I am happily running JB.

To the degree it helps others, here were two gotchas:

- After unlocking and rooting, I could not connect with my GNex to continue. The process had turned off USB debugging - and I did not initially realize that. Figured it out after a little while, and then I continued.

- I lost recovery after rooting, just as Jubakuba's guide said I might, and I went with the manual commands to restore CWM recovery. But guess what - even though JubaKuba's command lines were correct, I COULD NOT see the repitition of the word "recovery" in this command:

fastboot flash *recovery recovery*-clockwork-5.5.0.4-toro.img

So I repeatedly entered the term only once. Maybe a bit dyslexic?

But I got there. I've started with the Vicious ROM, and I am VERY impressed.

Thanks to everyone for their wonderful support and guidance!


----------

